# Clip Art



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking for free scary clip art, not finding much online, not sure where to look, any ideas?


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Here is a site I have used in the past. 
http://www.halloween-clipart.com/index.html


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

http://rats2u.com/halloween/halloween_clipart.htm


----------

